# Overwhelmed



## SteveF (2 Dec 2016)

I have spent so many years wanting a man cave
finally built it earlier this year
it was a 3.5m x 3.5m square and extended it this year to double its size
have all these great plans, like most I guess
I have it all planned out in my head
here's the issue though:
I open the doors and can't move
everything is spread from one end to the other
everything will fit if I could just sort it
I am now at the stage of closing the doors and giving up
it takes an hour to empty before I can do the next bit
half a days work, put it all back
all the stuff to be stored nearest doors is buried at the back
winter makes the challenge 10 times worse

anyone else got in this state?
in all my 50 odd yrs I have never been so close to depression

not sure why I posted this, other than some support and to see if I am the only one to get in this state

Steve


----------



## No skills (2 Dec 2016)

Your not the only one, I'm part way through converting my single garage into 'workshop'.
The garage is full of tools/materials/stuff and like you to make any progress I have to move everything into one space do some work and move everything around again - it's soul destroying.
Also as this is a 'spare' money project progress is sssslllooooww...
Also can't get any other 'good' projects done because there's nowhere to do them...

Ways to make progress (ime):-
Have a clear out and throw anything you don't really need - and I mean be really ruthless, no really really ruthless.
If you have an area of your project that's for storage of 'stuff' get that finished first above all else, you can then fill it up and make some space. Part of my solution was to build a wooden shed for storage (did that summer before last), phase two is a roof over a small patch of the garden for storage of non valuables - hopefully coming soon.
If you have the funds maybe you could rent some storage and transfer as much as possible to that and then crack on with what you need to do.
Getting some help once in a blue moon is a good morale booster, even if it's just for a few hours to get a particularly annoying job done.
Once in a while just forget the whole thing and spend a few weeks doing something else that you like, you'll feel much better about the main task if you do.
Acknowledge the small things you get done - baby steps..

Fwiw


----------



## skipdiver (2 Dec 2016)

I have been there mate. I had a 30 sq mt workshop at my last 2 houses and never really got the time to use them, even if i could have gotten past all the work related stuff i kept in there and got to my tools and machinery. 4 years ago i downsized to an end terrace with a long narrow garden and decided to build a 15 sq mt workshop, which is 5mts x 3 mts. My last two were just over 4 x 7 and i had to fit a quart into a pint pot when i eventually moved all my gear across. Luckily, my mate bought my old house and let me keep my stuff there until i got my new house sorted and shop built. It soon filled up and i had to build a 9ft x 8ft storage shed on the end for stuff i don't use often and timber sheets/offcuts. Then i had to set about making my shop work for me and have been moving the layout around trying to get it to flow better. I started to get rid of stuff as well, which required being ruthless but i don't miss any of it. Putting as much stuff as i can on castors has been a big help and being more methodical in the work process. I also started an unexpected business earlier in the year when i took over from someone who was retiring and that kept me busy setting up, so a did a lot of temporary stuff just to get the ball rolling. Once i got on top of that, winter was here and i still hadn't got round to insulating the place and didn't even have soffits on. It was freezing, so now i have to board and insulate by moving stuff from one section to another, insulate it, board it, paint it, move everything again and do some more. The roof was particularly tricky and most days i had to chuck stuff outside to work, if the weather was good. then do what i could before putting everything back again. It was chaos and a bit soul destroying. Took me 3 weeks to do a 3 or 4 day job if the place had been empty and it was hard physically and mentally. It's all done now apart from tweaking stuff as i go along and it's great just to walk in and get on with stuff. I really hated the place a month ago but now love it in there. You just have to formulate a plan and get on with it. There's no other way.

I took a lot of pictures but i still haven't got round to sorting and posting them. I will try and sort it and you can see for yourself what can be achieved. Hope you can get a second wind because it's worth it.

Steve.


----------



## MrTeroo (2 Dec 2016)

SteveF":3a28mihb said:


> everything will fit if I could just sort it
> 
> Steve



You gave your own answer  

Spend this weekend reorganising it, imagine how good you will feel afterwards.

I love reorganising my space. I work from home and I usually have a really good spring clean of my office in the week between Christmas and New Year.

Liberating.

Go on....


----------



## Stanleymonkey (2 Dec 2016)

Don't give up. It will drive you mad - but ultimately that shed will keep you sane!

Do you have any quick fix ways to make some instant space? Funky folding ladders that make platforms = instant shelf and some stuff off the floor. Then you have room to move. Really Useful Boxes are very strong. They stack solidly - box and stack a lot of stuff and clear a little floorspace and protect it like crazy and work in that spot. Ikea shelving goes up in a flash - Ivar is very cheap and you could build an island or run it along one wall. Each bay is about a quarter square metre. Four shelves in it might clear a square metre. Four bays = four square metres cleared. Boxes and cheap shelving can be reused in the loft. My first flat's shelves are now in my loft.


----------



## Stanleymonkey (2 Dec 2016)

When I was playing around with the layout in my shed, I made some folding trestles. Quick and easy job.

Put them against a wall and fix to the wall for more stability - battens on the floor if you can to stop the legs going anywhere. Osb board top and a temporary bench. Turned out to be very strong and is still there! Make some temporary benches in this way. You can get plenty underneath and even machines on top. When you get your proper benches in and made - take them down and you'll have lots of trestles to use around the place and OSB.


----------



## skipdiver (2 Dec 2016)

That's the key, getting stuff off the floor. I did the sections where i wanted shelving first and had shelves up and stuff on them before i had got half the walls boarded. Forgot to mention that i put down new flooring as well, so making at least some floor space was a priority and the more stuff i got up on the walls, the easier the job became because i didn't have to move it any more. Most unused space in a room is up in the air. When everything is on the floor, it's impossible to do anything.


----------



## PhilM (2 Dec 2016)

As has been said, the main thing is to get as much as possible out and into temporary accommodation. We put up our old frame tent on the garden and filled it with timber, hand tools, power tools, anything moveable. That way you only have to move stuff twice, it's soul destroying shifting gear in and out all the time.

Phil


----------



## finneyb (3 Dec 2016)

Take it in easy steps an hour a day BUT do it every day. Its more mentally demanding than physically demanding 
Been there and got the tee shirt

Brian


----------



## SteveF (3 Dec 2016)

seems I am not the only one
temporary benches I thought was the answer...fail
they are now the biggest pain as they have tools on the top and on a shelf below
and are right in the way
they are the ones now in the way
maybe i should try and stack them in a corner and work from there
i cant dream of leaving anything outside even in a tent this time of year

thanks for encouragement

Steve


----------



## sawtooth-9 (3 Dec 2016)

Hey, look on the bright side - the bigger your workshop, the more you fill it !
Did not think I would fil
Mine, but, yep, it's full.
If I just had a bit more space I could get a surface grinder, cylindrical grinder, some cold saws and maybe a larger thicknesser. Oh, and a larger bandsaw would be nice too.


----------



## RogerS (3 Dec 2016)

Best thing you can do is burn all those little offcuts that 'will come in handy'.

Roger's Laws of Offcuts state that :

1) When you find a piece that's the right width, it won't be long enough

2) When you find a piece that's the right width and long enough, it won't be thick enough

3) When you find a piece that's the right width, long enough and thick enough, you won't have enough of them to complete the project.


----------



## Roughcut (3 Dec 2016)

Eventually when you do get it shipshape and organised it pays to be strict in keeping it that way.
A place for everything and everything in it's place, it saves a lot of time and frustration.
And try to tidy/sweep/hoover up after each work session.
It's surprising how an untidy workspace can give you a negative mind set and a tidy one can keep you upbeat.


----------



## Woody2Shoes (3 Dec 2016)

I sympathise - I have similar difficulties. My approach when confronted with a seemingly overwhelming task is to remember that the best way to eat an elephant is one mouthful at a time - sort it slowly in bite-sized chunks - "little and often". One of the funnest bits I have found is to make storage places for things and then use them e.g. I say to myself "this weekend I'll make a storage rack for my sash clamps and put them in it" - over time, things do become more organised. The worst possible outcome is that you have all the gear and end up not getting pleasure from actually using it. Cheers, W2S

PS making storage can be a good way to use up off-cuts (win-win!)


----------



## NazNomad (3 Dec 2016)

Just get on with it, it's only 3.5m x 7m.


----------



## Duncan A (3 Dec 2016)

Start putting up french cleats near the doors, and progressively move stuff off the floor and onto the walls - this will give you constantly improving access as you burrow further into the pile. By using french cleats, it will be very easy to move stuff around afterwards - you are not committing to any particular layout. The cleats needn't be too posh as long as they work, and if you're not sure what they are, just do a search on "french cleats". Mine are made out of 18mm ply, cut at 45 degrees - very straightforward - but you can use whatever timber you have available.
I find a cup of tea always helps as well!
Duncan


----------



## SteveF (3 Dec 2016)

I was going to make small boxes with perspex fronts to put my small power tools in, and french cleat them
I cant get on with the clunky plastic boxes tools come in, and can never get the cable back in
I may include the accessories for them in same box
i.e jigsaw with all spare blades etc

does sound a plan ?

Steve


----------



## graduate_owner (3 Dec 2016)

Ah yes, that sounds very familiar. My workshop is about 40 ft x 18 ft, with an even bigger area for 'storage'. That means loads of space to store everything and throw very little away. So I have ended up with everything jam packed, with stuff I know I have hidden behind everything else, and overall it is a total shambles. So I go in with the intention of having a clear out, then get totally disheartened, have a cup of tea. However I am making slow progress.

K


----------



## SteveF (3 Dec 2016)

when does it become an offcut?
is there an exact science?
also I know that you should not cut a board until you have a use for it
but I have several waney edge yew boards, only about 4' long but wonder if I should rip them into 6" strips and they would stack easier?
I have taken as much of garden as allowed so extra storage is not an option
I have a few bisley drawer units I put all the small items in
I do have trouble culling tools
I have about 30 hand planes and probably need 5 or 6 max, as an example of my poor choices

Steve


----------



## MrTeroo (3 Dec 2016)

NazNomad":3kirahvm said:


> Just get on with it, it's only 3.5m x 7m.



+1


----------



## Mr_P (3 Dec 2016)

As no skills said


> Ways to make progress (ime):-
> Have a clear out and throw anything you don't really need - and I mean be really ruthless, no really really ruthless.



Easier said than done I know. Maybe start with the planes, depending on your circumstances either sell them or give them away. 

We all make mistakes but not much point worrying about them, when I started this woodwork lark I cleared the garage, big job which involved being ruthless, stuffing things in the loft and even getting a shed for the garden. Wow that was a mistake, full of rubbish now except for a few shovels and the lawn mower. In hindsight I should have forgotten the shed and been more ruthless in the garage hohum but at least they are not in my way.


----------



## Bm101 (3 Dec 2016)

30 Handplanes?!? Dear God. 
How many do you use? I have 8 and I have to many. (Thats not including a few I have rescued for future use mind  ). 
Why not be methodical?
Write down a list. What do you really do? Be honest.
If you have 30 odd planes the chances are you have a lot of other gear you don't use.
Sell it. Be disciplined.
Step by step.

5 weeks ago I couldn't get in my shed. I did some dump runs (ruthless!) I finished today after another clear up. I can do a dance now in my shed. And it's lovely. It feels liberating. You wouldn't put up with it at work so why put up with it doing it at home? 
I still have a long way to go. need to sort storage etc. Where am I gonna fit my bandsaw? Where will the lighting be best used? I still have a surplus of handtools knocking about but I can walk round and sort it.

Make a plan, be ruthless.


----------



## Paul200 (3 Dec 2016)

Masses of sympathy here. Due to moving house I don't have a workshop but the house was a wreck and needed work doing. My kit is stored in the house, the shed, the summer house, the loft and the back of my truck and every single job I try to do takes approx. 10 times longer because I can never find what I need. I'm very good at setting myself unachievable goals (quantity and quality) and this has culminated this week in my stopping doing anything more that's woodwork related until I've built my workshop - purely for the sake of my sanity. I understand your feelings of depression. I've taken a week off from the numerous tasks needing doing because I felt the same way, but I've come to the conclusion that the over-riding 'head' thing going on is stress. I feel sad and frustrated sure - but stress is the number one.

Take it a step at a time. Walk away for a while and re-sort your priorities. Meet some friends, have a laugh, get drunk! All of the practical solutions have been mentioned already but the main thing to sort out is you. Only when you're in a calm frame of mind can you think straight about how to sort the practicalities. I'm in the same process right now and it works - honest! Good luck!

Paul
PS. Whisky works too - but only in moderation and savour every drop ;-)


----------



## SteveF (3 Dec 2016)

only 3.5m x 7m is probably the biggest issue
those of you with big workshops I guess can easily push stuff around
this is a small space so amplifies the issue of getting it right
I would love a bigger space but sadly it is at at SWMBO limit
even with the layout (in my head) there is not room for a P\T which is a major letdown
as a hobby space I think you only get one shot to get things right
my mistake was having the conservatory full of stuff, and the suddenly the boss snapped and it had to go
then it was, can you do this, sure i will get something from the back of shed, but was a pain to return required items


as far as planes go,I plan to keep the following: 
3, 4, 5 1\2, block, plough and an unknown infil..not that I really use a 4

should be all I need
which leaves a load of 4, 6, i should dispose of
never really thought much about the space they take up
and then all the sharpening stones i never use, or plan to
and that doesnt even get to a garage with an extractor \ RAS \ kity k5 that will never see daylight

note to self......stop talking....i know the answer.....get rid
will i ever use a slotted steel screw or old brass hinges or the hinges from a previous kitchen?
or the bits of angle iron or chrome piano hinges?
how many hand saws...why..just why... i never use them

I have tried whisky...seems to work for a while
I have decided to walk away for this year...and hope will be more positive in the new year (a sort of resolution)

Steve


----------



## Bm101 (3 Dec 2016)

Why not give it a few days then go in with a pen and a pad and start to list stuff. Get a plan formed in your mind. If you know what you want to achieve you have a goal to work towards. You'll get there! Sometimes just starting to address the problem can start to resolve it. I'd keep an extra No 4.  Put a cambered blade in it!  Keep your chin up fella.
Regards
Chris


----------



## AJB Temple (3 Dec 2016)

You must be ruthless and get proper storage, not collect rubbish, and keep it clean and tidy. It is a workshop not a store. 

My brother has this problem. His workshop is useless as it is full of "stuff" that he can't bear to get rid of, 90% of which both I and his wife know he will never use. 

I do sympathise. I am naturally tidy but I have spent the best part of three days re-organising my workshop and shifting machines around to fit a new extraction set up. It is quite a performance getting a workshop to a useful state!


----------



## skipdiver (3 Dec 2016)

My workshop is 5mts x 3mts and i have a PT, as well as a 14" bandsaw, a tablesaw, drill press on floor stand, extractor, 2 workbenches and the bottom of an old Welsh dresser with drawers, all of which can be wheeled around. My workshop is 15 sq mts, yours is 24.5 sq mts. If i can do it................


----------



## stewart (3 Dec 2016)

Wheeled bases is definitely an answer. I have a bandsaw, tablesaw and p/t on wheels. Makes a world of difference. I did a scale floor plan with equipment cut out to scale as well. Really helped getting no the layout done. Wall storage is also a must. I've got a single garage 16 x 8 feet...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xy mosian (3 Dec 2016)

My problem is I never create space, always a vacuum.
xy


----------



## Paul200 (4 Dec 2016)

SteveF":agwpdah5 said:


> only 3.5m x 7m is probably the biggest issue
> Steve



Oh no! My proposed new workshop is 3.9 x 7.0m - and that's twice the size of my old one :? I thought it would be luxury - you've got me worried now :-s [-o<

Paul


----------



## SteveF (4 Dec 2016)

I think it will be luxury if you plan ahead
I only got in this mess as I extended mine rather than a new empty build
should have been easy if I had the time to just spread the small into large
but typically SWMBO allowed me time to build shed and then was back to house jobs, and her hot tub
as tools came out they got piled back into the empty part due to working till I ran out of energy, so no clear up time
now the cabinets \ drawers I want in the new part are furthest from doors and buried
I am also trying to make sure I have room to process 8x4 sheets so everything has to go around the walls to leave the middle empty for "knock up" work bench
next weekend is the big empty time...pray for dry weather, but I will put a gazebo up right outside the doors

Steve


----------



## Mr_P (4 Dec 2016)

Pau200,

It's not the size it's what you do with it ;-)

Steve,



> as a hobby space I think you only get one shot to get things right



? 
I'm a bit confused by this statement, its an ongoing process. 

Buy a tool, you think you need and oops sell it.

I bought a 3 phase table saw cheap with grand plans, quickly realised it was to big for my single garage and sold it. 

Can you not grovel to your good lady and ask about using the conservatory again ? stress it won't be piled high like last time.


----------



## RobinBHM (4 Dec 2016)

A few thoughts,

Is the lighting in the workshop bright enough? Ive just replaced all the fluorescent tubes in the joinery shop and its surprising how good lighting makes a positive impact.

Take some photographs so you can keep a record of the improvements.

Have a look at the basics of 5S which is a system developed for business. I know a hobby shop has different demands to a business. However the difficulty with making a workshop organised is understanding the process. When it gets really bad its hard to get the motivation to get started.

For example:

5S stage 1= Sort

Basically, sort through stuff and categorise, 

Stuff used a lot
Stuff gonna be used someday
Stuff broken, obsolete, never gonna be used, duplicated

How many of us have instruction manuals, old boxes for something that got thrown out years ago!

In a workshop this often amounts to old cutters, accumulation of offcuts etc etc.

Once the stuff has been sorted the next 5S is set in order.

The Pareto curve applies to workshop tools, 80% of the time only 20% of tools are used.

Its useful to identify what those 20% most used tools are and make those a priority for being accessible. Shadow boards for example.

Stuff which is rarely used can be put away in boxes, even put up in the loft.

I did a 5S process on a spindle moulder in the joinery shop. We built a shadow board next to the machine. The spindle nut spanner is positioned with the spacers closest to the machine, then the cutter blocks. The rebate block and groovers first as they are the most used. The 6 most used moulding cutters are also on the shadow board. However the 100's of rare used cutters are put away in an upstairs store room. The 5s pilot scheme I did with staff was some 5 years ago, it still is about 95% in place without any day to day effort. It works simply by the fact its easier to put the cutters and tools back on the shadow board than anywhere else.

The frustration with tidying up is that it often quickly becomes a mess again, the answer is to sort, set in order and sustain so the organised layout becomes the default. Not easy in a small home workshop I know

Sometimes it helps to start with a small improvement project that can be organised and sorted in a few hours.


----------



## skipdiver (4 Dec 2016)

Paul200":2yp6vb5r said:


> SteveF":2yp6vb5r said:
> 
> 
> > only 3.5m x 7m is probably the biggest issue
> ...



OOH! Luxury. My old workshop was 4.2 x 7 and i'd love to have that size space again but i haven't, so i work with what i have. In a way, it's a good thing because it forces discipline, whereas in my old workshop, i had plenty of room to pile stuff "out of the way", whilst carrying on working. It soon got very untidy and was a bigger job to sort out again. Now, i tidy as i go, either at the end of the day or first thing in the morning if I've had a late finish.


----------



## SteveF (4 Dec 2016)

all good and positive comments
thats why i like this forum
I was going to give up sorting it this year, but just a chat has made me want to get back at
this weekend was lost to other commitments sadly
next weekend is free
loads of cardboard boxes to collect this week, i can pack everything away and pile in

Steve


----------



## AES (4 Dec 2016)

Steve, I've only just seen this thread, apologies for being late.

I don't suffer from the mess you apparently have, but I did at the start opf my home workshop "career". And like everyone else, I do suffer from not enough space/shared with domestic authorities/new additions to add to the "pile" from time to time.

Re your QUOTE: I was going to make small boxes with perspex fronts to put my small power tools in, and french cleat them
I cant get on with the clunky plastic boxes tools come in, and can never get the cable back in
I may include the accessories for them in same box
i.e jigsaw with all spare blades etc. UNQUOTE:

I have exactly the same problem with these boxes as you, but personally I find the boxes themselves worth their weight in gold for keeping some sort of order/knowing where to put my hands on stuff. 

FWIW my "trick" is to take any multi-tool with a saw blade (I guess a chisel would do if no multi) and carefully cut all those annoying internal fitted mouldings out, leaving a more or less plain box. In 99% of cases I've found that you're left with a good tough box big enough to take the tool itself, plus the cable and plug, plus, just as you say, a small box or tin with accessories such as jig saw blades. (When I buy small batches of screws, etc, from the local DIY Emporium I save the plastic boxes the hardware came in and they're often big enough to hold such accessories). I also keep the instruction "manual" plus the receipt/Warranty card in a small plastic folder in the same box.

Finally, I mark the outside of the box on the top, 1 side and 1 edge with a marker pen. Helps me keep order a lot. (But if the moulded boxes are black, as they often are :twisted: !!! then I stick labels on the outside with contact adhesive and protect those with clear varnish or clear sellotape). All a bit time-consuming but you only have to do it once. 

HTH

And also FWIW, I thought the above post about French cleats (or something) allowing you to sort everything out temporarily as you move forwards into the "junk pile" a very good tip.

I wasted a lot of time at the start trying to sort out everything like hand tools, etc, into "permanent" places and fixtures as I went along - Yup, you've guessed it - only to find that as I reached the back of the pile I got hold of something that belonged right at the start of the set up, so had to re-order and lay out everything again about 99 separate times before I got (more or less) everything where I wanted/needed it.

But don't despair, it's a nice problem to have in one way - think of how much it would cost you to go out and buy everything you're trying to sort out now  

Good luck

AES


----------



## Paul200 (4 Dec 2016)

skipdiver":26f5p3eu said:


> Paul200":26f5p3eu said:
> 
> 
> > SteveF":26f5p3eu said:
> ...



 I was being a bit tongue in cheek but SteveF's comment did make me think. I've been out and re-measured the space as well! :roll: I could possibly get another couple of square metres in but I think you (and Mr_P :lol: ) are right - work with what you've got. I'll stick to my original plans. (hammer)


----------



## Paul200 (4 Dec 2016)

SteveF":3bwn8y9b said:


> all good and positive comments
> thats why i like this forum
> I was going to give up sorting it this year, but just a chat has made me want to get back at
> this weekend was lost to other commitments sadly
> ...



Good man =D> Take pictures - it's amazing how good 'before and after' shots can make you feel. I think we all tend to forget the bad things and then when things are running smooth they become normal rather than the massive improvement they represent. Put a picture of 'before' up on the wall to cheer yourself up 8) 

Paul


----------



## skipdiver (4 Dec 2016)

I have lots of pictures of my recent sorting out of my workshop stored on my tablet. I'm generally rubbish with all things PC related, so will have to get my head round posting pictures and get some up. Need to take some more up to date ones now it is near how i want it as it is still being changed by the day. I'm now thinking of moving my bench to another wall which will mean moving all my hand tools again, taking them off the wall and moving them to to new spot, which is currently covered in shelves, which in turn will need moving to the spot vacated by the bench. It's an ongoing process. Next job is to get a tablesaw that is more portable and takes up less space when not in use.


----------



## mindthatwhatouch (4 Dec 2016)

I know exactly how you feel. I am slowly getting sorted but for a while it seemed like it was going nowhere. Not being able to find things, keeping too much junk, doing one job and having nowhere to put away tools, whatever you want is at the bottom of the pile.
Start in one corner, be it tools/materials/screws whatever. Clear the corner then build racking or a shelf or bench unit for storage. Then move onto the next area. I am finding drawers are more useful than shelves below a bench. Things will change and develop so if you can make things movable that helps, as already suggested french cleats and big items on wheels. 
As you sort and clear unwanted stuff sell it and put the money to something nice that you want. 
Bit by bit you will get there. 
It's taken me 2 years to get to the stage where I can see at least some of the floor. In fact the urge to paint the floor made me clear up. Stacked everything in one half of the workshop, painted the clear half, then moved it all... again.


----------



## No skills (4 Dec 2016)

Just for fun Steve, how long has this been going on for?


----------



## Bm101 (4 Dec 2016)

No skills":2642fxxe said:


> Just for fun Steve, how long has this been going on for?


You're a bad man.


----------



## No skills (4 Dec 2016)

Nah, not at all - I'm 3 years into mine  - just wondering!

(New roof/storage shed/some new fencing around it/one short side timber clad/partly insulated and lined/most first fix).


----------



## thetyreman (5 Dec 2016)

you all need to build your own studley tool chests


----------



## SteveF (10 Dec 2016)

I have had a great day (if you can call hard graft great)
I put up tent and emptied 60% of shed, not my bs or lathe as not risking the cast iron
I have built about 75% of a 7m mitre station, should give me a bit of storage below
still got some shelving to build above, but that can wait till i have my dust pipes in
even put some offcuts in the fire store
back at it in morning, and then pile it all back in
worse mess seems to be my timber, it doesn't store neatly does it

Steve


----------



## skipdiver (10 Dec 2016)

Well done, keep it up and it takes on a life of it's own as the area clears.


----------



## AES (11 Dec 2016)

Well done mate.

Re bits of "scrap" timber, I have the same problem as you apparently - as I generally tend to fiddle about with small toys & scroll saw ornaments and other such small stuff, I can use quite small off cuts left over from larger projects. So my better half often finds me standing there on one foot "hovering in indecision" with an off cut in each hand trying to decide which bit should go into the dust bin and which into the "could come in useful later on" box! 

But it is a nice feeling to have got some "junk" sorted out and cleared away isn't it?

AES


----------



## SteveF (11 Dec 2016)

I can finally move
I have a walkway 15' x 4' with nothing in the way
just the back 4' to sort which is benches stacked with rubbish and timbers
they have all got to be rebuilt so that is my next project
benches are just work surfaces so no major construction
got through 8 sheets of 18mm mdf so far, 2 left and I have not even built upper cupboards\shelves
tramadol just kicking in, so i reckon will be an early night

Steve


----------



## Bm101 (11 Dec 2016)

Nice one Steve.


----------



## Paul200 (11 Dec 2016)

AES":21kvu5sa said:


> Well done mate.
> 
> Re bits of "scrap" timber, I have the same problem as you apparently - as I generally tend to fiddle about with small toys & scroll saw ornaments and other such small stuff, I can use quite small off cuts left over from larger projects. So my better half often finds me standing there on one foot "hovering in indecision" with an off cut in each hand trying to decide which bit should go into the dust bin and which into the "could come in useful later on" box!
> 
> ...



I know that well! It helps if you're a pyromaniac! :lol:


----------



## SteveF (11 Dec 2016)

how come it is so hard to turn wood into firewood?
it seems such a shame, and it doesn't grow on trees anymore
i have to say, my cleanup challenge was most difficult when binning wood
strange enough it was a small bit of lignum
it got to the fire store and I wondered if someone wanted it for their bandsaw guides
i probably shouldn't give a care
but
i was reluctant and saved it
so if anyone wants it, I will post free of charge and postage (i feel this forum has paid me back, so it is my turn)

Steve


----------



## AES (11 Dec 2016)

Steve,

That's a very nice offer, thanks.

I'd love to take you up on it (I have a definite use or 2 for a bit and haven't got any at all), but ONLY if you allow me to reimburse your postage costs in some way. Perhaps your better half likes Swiss choccie?

Send me a PM if interested, and we can exchange addresses, or if posting to Switzerland is too much of a hassle and you want to give it to someone in UK, I'll quite understand. Your choice mate.

AES


----------



## MusicMan (11 Dec 2016)

I had a big tool clear out this year. Sold some bigger 'project' stuff on ebay, that I will never get round to rebuilding. A partial cutter grinder raised five times what I paid . Got involved with Tools With A Mission (TWAM) and applied the test: will I really use this tool or will it do more good helping a carpenter in Africa? Got rid of surplus chisels and planes that way. Now I have the stuff I need and use and can find them. +1 for French cleats, the flexibility they give and the luxury of never having to say that this spot is permanent but can move if ideas change. OK I donated a few too many chisels and found myself short of mortice chisels. No big deal, I just bought a few cheaply on ebay. Hardly anything is irreversible, and I have space to move around.

I don't have room for a P/T either. But I made a folding stand for a lunchbox (there's a thread on it here) with gas struts to make the folding/opening easy, and it wheels under the bench. And I manage fine without a jointer, since I can use the router table when I really need one.

I do need to burn some wood next ...


----------



## SteveF (6 Jan 2017)

final push this weekend
make some sash clamp organisers
build \ re-purpose a workbench & decide if i need a 53 qr vice ( i think not)
fill a box with unwanted hand planes, hammers etc
sort through chisels and select what will be rehandled and either box up\ bin unwanted
get my dust extractor out of van (it's home for last 6 weeks)
replace belts on ags
finish electrics
put some shelves up for timber storage
build some french cleat boxes for hand power tools
get my lathe bench sorted
work out lathe tool storage

think I have a planned easy weekend

Steve

and if I have time I will finish off my router table and drill plate for triton above adjustment
fit a fence to my mitre station (7m long so may take a while)
go screw shopping
and I need some 6mm studding


----------



## Stanleymonkey (7 Jan 2017)

Well done mate 

We are all expecting pictures soon.

Timed it well, should all be up and running fairly well in the spring and you can get out there and enjoy the warmer weather a bit.


----------



## Woodmatt (7 Jan 2017)

I am very late to this one and it looks like you are sorted but as others have mentioned get a French Cleat system in the shop.I fitted the wall section of the french cleat around my entire workshop from the ceiling down about 1200mm with varying spacings and now I have made numerous boxes and shelves with cleats which I move around as I change the shop around so again as others have said all tooling and spanners ect are with each machine for ease of use.
I also have all my large machines,benches and board/offcut rack on castors mainly due to serious on going back problems but it allows me to have everything against the wall and can be brought out into the centre of the room for use.For me the trick is adaptability of the space.
Good to hear you have it nearly sorted and lets have pics of both the shop and the first project in the new space 

Good luck 
Matthew


----------



## SteveF (7 Jan 2017)

well that was a let down
more chances tomorrow
sash cramp organiser done
unwanted items boxed
wood storage done
chisels sorted...they will give me a re-handle job for the lathe
lathe bench sorted
pro edge bolted down...undecided where to put the other one
found my collection of bowling balls...another job sometime never
french cleat \ power tool boxes done
lathe tools undecided
dismantled 8 foot of benches...and that has just caused an overload of cls
shopping trip ...no chance
van still an extractor shed
i seem to have an excessive amount of mdf off cuts ...i am sure it grows on it own, but reluctant to skip it until I have finished sorting, but is a PITA keep moving it
sorted through a stack of engineered solid oak flooring for my mitre fence (think I have enough)
running out of wall space very quickly, but determined to have a clear walkway
where does all the time go, i know i finished early but I have a party to go to tonight

Steve


----------



## SteveF (22 Jan 2017)

well 2 more weekends have gone and for most people would say not much to show
man flu slowed down progress a bit
rebuilt tablesaw stand...what a task that was, damn thing is so heavy
most walls are now full of storage \ shelves
getting to stage I think need the lady of my life to come and help....no really I do
its just all the last bits of clutter that needs a womans touch
just not sure if they are allowed in man caves?
dust extractor has moved from van to conservatory, getting closer 
router table is no further forward sadly
waiting for my edpm roofing man to glue my formica onto mitre station..that glue sticks like "u know what"
mft is in place with infeed \ outfeed tables

sorry to mods if I am using forum as a diary

Steve


----------



## rafezetter (23 Jan 2017)

Hi Steve, I'd read the first post, but not much of the rest, now having caught up it's good to see you've made so much progress, I'd echo the same that I need to get my area at least somewhat better organised than it is now, let alone properly set up; room to make stuff is getting smaller as wood storage gets larger, but turning away salvaged old wood (actual old growth wood) is so hard.

Don't worry about the diary, style it's perfect for motivation, keep it up! 

oh and pics plz.


----------

